# Combofix



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all,

i hope this hasn't been already discussed but is combofix down?  I need to run this about twice to three times a week or my PC really boggs down.  I must have another prob but when I run combofix (10 minute deal) it returns to it's normal pretty fast speed.

Anyway when I tried to run combofix I noticed that the desktop icon was gone.  I did a search for it and could not locate it.  I went to bleepingcomputer to re-download and it said combofix could not be dowloaded until they resolved some issues.  It's been a few days.  

Just wanted to make sure if all you combofix users are in the same boat.

Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, its down until further notice.  I guess there is a bug in the program that could cause it to brick the system.  Please wait for it to become available on bleepingcomputer.com.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 17, 2009)

johnb35 said:


> Yes, its down until further notice.  I guess there is a bug in the program that could cause it to brick the system.  Please wait for it to become available on bleepingcomputer.com.



Thanks again and again John.  You helped me out big time several months ago.  Any idea why after a couple of days my computer slows down and when I do a combofix, it doubles the speed for a few days......and so on.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 17, 2009)

They have a beta out of combofix now.  You can get it here.  After running it, post the logfile from it.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ttyFix.exe&h=9cc3996b2803c213d4b3eccdac0c5f95

I know its a facebook link but it links back to bleeping computer.  Bleeping computer just posted it on facebook.  You can become a fan of bleeping computer by going here.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BleepingComputer/121623401752


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi John,

I went through the steps and it started to load a program called kittyfix.  While loading it showed the combofix blue loading icon then a message popped up stating:
you cannot rename combofix as kittyfix(1)
Please use another preferably alphnumeric.  
I click OK and it just locks up.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like you are renaming before you download it, don't rename it.  The file works cause i've already ran it on an infected machine.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's the log John.  Thanks

ComboFix 09-12-17.01 - Jim's 12/17/2009  18:09:16.11.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.1983.1503 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Jim's\My Documents\Currency Scanss\Family pictures\combofix.exe
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free *On-access scanning enabled* (Updated) {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
FW: Norton Internet Worm Protection *disabled* {990F9400-4CEE-43EA-A83A-D013ADD8EA6E}
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Drivers/Services   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Legacy_IMAPISERVICE
-------\Service_ImapiService


(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2009-11-18 to 2009-12-18  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-12-11 16:45 . 2009-11-25 16:42	3514648	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgui.exe
2009-12-11 16:45 . 2009-11-25 16:42	2029336	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgtray.exe
2009-12-05 16:05 . 2009-12-05 16:05	196608	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\HMIPCore.dll
2009-11-27 01:08 . 2009-11-27 01:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Azureus
2009-11-27 01:08 . 2009-11-27 01:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\Azureus
2009-11-27 01:08 . 2009-11-27 01:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AskBarDis
2009-11-25 16:42 . 2009-11-25 16:42	2063640	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup\avgcorex.dll
2009-11-24 22:13 . 2009-11-24 22:13	79488	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Denise's\Application Data\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_17\gtapi.dll
2009-11-22 18:20 . 2009-11-22 18:20	388608	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\CF10184.exe
2009-11-21 17:52 . 2009-11-21 17:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Temp
2009-11-21 17:49 . 2009-11-21 17:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-12-13 16:24 . 2009-04-12 14:31	1	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\OpenOffice.org\3\user\uno_packages\cache\stamp.sys
2009-12-08 15:38 . 2009-07-20 15:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Hide My IP 2009
2009-12-03 01:16 . 2006-02-18 23:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\PartyGaming
2009-11-21 16:57 . 2008-09-27 05:09	664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2009-10-30 17:19 . 2009-10-30 17:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft
2009-10-30 17:18 . 2004-08-10 14:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Java
2009-10-23 00:09 . 2009-10-23 00:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\Mozilla-Cache
2009-10-08 20:45 . 2009-08-28 14:10	152576	-c--a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_15\lzma.dll
2008-03-01 19:13 . 2008-03-01 19:13	67	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\rem_cdk.bat
2006-09-05 21:35 . 2006-09-05 21:35	60518	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\jar50.dll
2006-09-05 21:35 . 2006-09-05 21:35	49248	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\jsd3250.dll
2006-09-05 21:35 . 2006-09-05 21:35	165992	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\xpinstal.dll
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   SnapShot_2009-11-22_18.38.19   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2009-12-18 01:21 . 2009-12-18 01:21	16384              c:\windows\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_88.dat
+ 2009-08-23 04:17 . 2009-12-16 05:17	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2009-08-23 04:17 . 2009-11-10 20:03	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2004-08-10 13:42 . 2009-12-16 05:17	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2004-08-10 13:42 . 2009-11-10 20:03	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-12-16 05:17 . 2009-12-16 05:17	16384              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\index.dat
- 2009-09-27 20:42 . 2009-11-10 20:03	16384              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2009-12-05 07:07 . 2009-12-05 07:07	25214              c:\windows\Installer\{9074AFC0-CFDA-11DE-B484-005056806466}\UNINST_Uninstall_G_F6A848FB884248E6A4CDCBDCF41F6A74_1.exe
+ 2009-12-05 07:07 . 2009-12-05 07:07	25214              c:\windows\Installer\{9074AFC0-CFDA-11DE-B484-005056806466}\UNINST_Uninstall_G_F6A848FB884248E6A4CDCBDCF41F6A74.exe
+ 2009-12-05 07:07 . 2009-12-05 07:07	25214              c:\windows\Installer\{9074AFC0-CFDA-11DE-B484-005056806466}\ShortcutOGL_EB071909B9884F8CBF3D6115D4ADEE5E.exe
+ 2009-12-05 07:07 . 2009-12-05 07:07	25214              c:\windows\Installer\{9074AFC0-CFDA-11DE-B484-005056806466}\ShortcutDX_EB071909B9884F8CBF3D6115D4ADEE5E.exe
+ 2009-12-05 07:07 . 2009-12-05 07:07	25214              c:\windows\Installer\{9074AFC0-CFDA-11DE-B484-005056806466}\googleearth.exe1_F6A848FB884248E6A4CDCBDCF41F6A74.exe
+ 2009-12-05 07:07 . 2009-12-05 07:07	25214              c:\windows\Installer\{9074AFC0-CFDA-11DE-B484-005056806466}\googleearth.exe_F6A848FB884248E6A4CDCBDCF41F6A74.exe
+ 2009-12-05 07:07 . 2009-12-05 07:07	25214              c:\windows\Installer\{9074AFC0-CFDA-11DE-B484-005056806466}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2009-12-05 07:07 . 2009-12-05 07:07	1258496              c:\windows\Installer\3839252.msi
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}"= "c:\program files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll" [2009-09-02 1107200]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{a3bc75a2-1f87-4686-aa43-5347d756017c}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed}]
2009-04-02 19:47	333192	----a-w-	c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C}]
2009-09-02 18:58	1107200	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829}"= "c:\program files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll" [2009-09-02 1107200]
"{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}"= "c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll" [2009-04-02 333192]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{ccc7a320-b3ca-4199-b1a6-9f516dd69829}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4b1c1e16-6b34-430e-b074-5928eca4c150}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829}"= "c:\program files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll" [2009-09-02 1107200]
"{3041D03E-FD4B-44E0-B742-2D9B88305F98}"= "c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll" [2009-04-02 333192]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{ccc7a320-b3ca-4199-b1a6-9f516dd69829}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4b1c1e16-6b34-430e-b074-5928eca4c150}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MSMSGS"="c:\program files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [2004-08-04 1667584]
"Desktop Software"="c:\program files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" [2008-03-18 984616]
"Universal Installer"="c:\program files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" [2008-03-18 984616]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-07-17 68856]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-03 15360]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG8_TRAY"="c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe" [2009-12-11 2043160]
"ArcSoft Connection Service"="c:\program files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe" [2009-10-10 203264]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" [2004-06-30 88363]
"AlcxMonitor"="ALCXMNTR.EXE" [2003-04-04 50176]
"VTTimer"="VTTimer.exe" [2004-03-27 49152]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-02-28 35696]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-07-25 149280]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"msnmsgr"="c:\program files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" [2007-01-19 5674352]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\avgrsstarter]
2009-08-28 16:52	11952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\avgrsstx.dll

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^palstart.exe]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\palstart.exe
backup=c:\windows\pss\palstart.exeCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=

R1 AvgLdx86;AVG Free AVI Loader Driver x86;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [7/1/2009 11:32 AM 335240]
R1 AvgTdiX;AVG Free8 Network Redirector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [7/1/2009 11:32 AM 108552]
R2 ASKService;ASKService;c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\AskService.exe [11/26/2009 6:08 PM 464264]
R2 ASKUpgrade;ASKUpgrade;c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\ASKUpgrade.exe [11/26/2009 6:08 PM 234888]
R2 avg8emc;AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner;c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe [7/1/2009 11:31 AM 908056]
R2 avg8wd;AVG Free8 WatchDog;c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe [7/1/2009 11:31 AM 297752]
R2 litsgt;litsgt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\litsgt.sys [5/17/2006 5:20 PM 137344]
R2 tansgt;tansgt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tansgt.sys [5/17/2006 5:20 PM 12032]
R3 HideMyIpSRV;HideMyIpSRV;c:\program files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe [12/5/2009 9:05 AM 2396464]
S2 gupdate1ca1eb267fa681e;Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1eb267fa681e);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [12/11/2008 9:52 PM 133104]
S3 XIRLINK;Veo PC Camera;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ucdnt.sys [2/11/2005 4:13 PM 899884]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com/
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mStart Page = about:blank
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/keyword/%s
IE: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_60D6097707281E79.dll/cmsidewiki.html
LSP: c:\windows\system32\HMIPCore.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Jim's\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pmmfpy17.default\
FF - component: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\components\xpinstal.dll
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-12-17 18:43
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...  

scanning hidden autostart entries ... 

scanning hidden files ...  

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'lsass.exe'(760)
c:\windows\system32\HMIPCore.dll

- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(3888)
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\windows\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\wdfmgr.exe
c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
c:\program files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
c:\windows\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\ALCXMNTR.EXE
c:\windows\system32\VTTimer.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2009-12-17  18:49:18 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2009-12-18 01:49
ComboFix2.txt  2009-12-15 18:41
ComboFix3.txt  2009-12-12 18:09
ComboFix4.txt  2009-12-11 19:23
ComboFix5.txt  2009-12-18 01:08

Pre-Run: 52,768,055,296 bytes free
Post-Run: 53,039,493,120 bytes free

- - End Of File - - 302ED93FA24FBDE5E37A0A36D1729906


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 18, 2009)

So does the log ok or does it show some issues?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, it looks ok.  However can you give me an uninstall list from hijackthis by doing the following.

Open hijackthis, click on open misc tools section, click on open uninstall manager, click save list and then copy and paste the list back here.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi John,
I did what you said and when I clicked on "save list" a small window popped up with the my documents folder with 11 sub folders.  I tried to copy but no luck.  The file name below was called uninstall_list.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats not the right thing.  Try it again.  Technically you should see all the items that are in add/remove programs but this allows you to save the list to a text file.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok john, after clicking on "save list" i just got the pop up window.  I went ahead and hit save and got this list which i have pasted.  Is this it?  It's titled uninstall list.notepad.

ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Download Manager
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 9.1.2
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
Anagram Genius version 9 trial
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Print Creations
ArcSoft Print Creations - Album Page
ArcSoft Print Creations - Funhouse
ArcSoft Print Creations - Greeting Card
ArcSoft Print Creations - Photo Book
ArcSoft Print Creations - Photo Calendar
ArcSoft Print Creations - Scrapbook
ArcSoft Print Creations - Slimline Card
AVG Free 8.5
CDK Players
Comcast Universal Installer v1.2
Compaq Organize
Easy Internet Sign-up
EPSON Copy Utility 3
Epson Easy Photo Print 2
EPSON NX300 Series Printer Uninstall
EPSON Scan
eyeQ
Full Tilt Poker.Net
Full Tilt Poker.Org
GOM Player
Google Chrome
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Firefox
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Google Updater
Hide My IP 2009
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB932716-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB945060-v3)
IntelliMover Data Transfer Demo
Java(TM) 6 Update 15
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
MathPlayer
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
NVIDIA GART Driver
OpenOffice.org 3.1
PartyPoker
PC-Doctor for Windows
Rhapsody Player Engine
S3 S3Display
S3 S3Gamma2
S3 S3Info2
S3 S3Overlay
ScanToWeb
Symantec KB-DocID:2003093015493306
UniChrome Series Driver and Utilities
Vuze Toolbar
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows XP Hotfix - KB883667
WinRAR archiver
WordBiz version 1.8
Xbox Commander version 3.2
Yahoo! Browser Services


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 19, 2009)

You need to uninstall both versions of java.

Java(TM) 6 Update 15
Java(TM) 6 Update 7

Then go here and download the latest version.

http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

Once you do that then post a fresh hijackthis log please.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 19, 2009)

Done John.  Anything else?  What does Java do?

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hijackthis log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:40:40 PM, on 12/18/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\AskService.exe
C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\ASKUpgrade.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe
C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\palstart.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Easy Photo Print - {9421DD08-935F-4701-A9CA-22DF90AC4EA6} - C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Easy Photo Print\EPTBL.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.4.4525.1752\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy Photo Print - {9421DD08-935F-4701-A9CA-22DF90AC4EA6} - C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Easy Photo Print\EPTBL.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Software] "C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe"  /ini "uinstaller.ini" /fromrun /starthidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Universal Installer] "C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" /fromrun /starthidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: MiniEYE-MiniREAD Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Infinite Mind LC\eyeQ\ARLaunch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: palstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_60D6097707281E79.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\hmipcore.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\hmipcore.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\hmipcore.dll
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1246389110178
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D4323BF2-006A-4440-A2F5-27E3E7AB25F8} - http://a532.g.akamai.net/f/532/6712....akamai.com/6712/player/install/installer.exe
O16 - DPF: {DA80E089-4648-43D5-93B4-7F37917084E6} (CacheManager.CacheManagerCtrl) - http://www.candystand.com/assets/activex/virtools/CacheManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: ASKService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\AskService.exe
O23 - Service: ASKUpgrade - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\ASKUpgrade.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - NOS Microsystems Ltd. - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1eb267fa681e) (gupdate1ca1eb267fa681e) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HideMyIpSRV - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2009\HideMyIpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 9967 bytes


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 19, 2009)

Rocket fast right now John!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Is that due to the Java update thing we did?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 19, 2009)

Please uninstall this item in add/remove programs.

Symantec KB-DocID:2003093015493306

Please rerun hijackthis and place a check next to these items.

O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O23 - Service: ASKService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\AskService.exe
O23 - Service: ASKUpgrade - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\ASKUpgrade.exe


However, I do not see the askbar in your uninstall list to uninstall it.  You also should upgrade to AVG 9.0

As far as your speed goes, it could have been the java issue.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 19, 2009)

Well I just realized the ask software refers to this toolbar. 

Vuze Toolbar

I would suggest to uninstall it as well.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok.  I uninstalled the Vuze toolbar. There is no Symatec anything in the ad or remove.  
No O2 BHO ask bar BHO to check
No 03 Ask bar to check
no 23's

I checked the two  04 tiems and hit fix these


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 19, 2009)

If you uninstalled vuze toolbar first then thats why those items didn't show up to delete.  It looks like everything is ok now.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 19, 2009)

Terrific John.  Thanks again!


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 19, 2009)

John,

Do you know a good safe site where I can download the AVG 9.0 for free?  Thanks

I found one but it was very confusing.


----------



## Respital (Dec 19, 2009)

teddysmith1952 said:


> John,
> 
> Do you know a good safe site where I can download the AVG 9.0 for free?  Thanks
> 
> I found one but it was very confusing.



Here is a direct download link.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Dec 19, 2009)

Respital said:


> Here is a direct download link.




Thanks you sir, I'll give it a whirl..


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi John,

I have had so much success with your help that I wanted to drop this question in here in hopes that you can help me.  I understand that this is not the proper thread.  I had no help in the previous thread.  Thanks.  Below is the question:

Hi all,

I'm sure this has come up many many times so I apologize if I'm being a bore. My son has a game controller he has used for some time and now when it is plugged in we get a balloon pop up that says "usb device not recognized". This happened a couple of days ago an I went to the internet for help. I tried rebooting, combofix and even pulled the plug to cut power to the P/C for a few minutes. Still had the prob.

Then yesterday when we plugged the contoller in it worked. Today, same error message. The only thing we have done to the P/C recently was to install microsoft office a couple of days before this started and deleted "open office" that we had installed. 

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you tried uninstalling all the usb devices in device manager, then reboot and let windows reinstall them?  Usually that works.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll give that a try John.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok John,
I went into device manager and uninstalled all usb related stuff.  About 10 of them.  I rebooted and when I plugged in the controller, I received a "new hardware found" ballon followed quicly with something like "new hardware installed and working properly", then within a few seconds the same old "device not recognized".  Dang


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what to tell you to do now.  You can try doing a repair install.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks.  How do you do a repair install?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have the actual windows install cd?


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jan 20, 2010)

No, I do now have that.


----------



## teddysmith1952 (Jan 20, 2010)

John,

I'm thinking the game controller must be the problem.  I have plugged in several different devices into all of my different usb ports and they all work fine.  I have tried all of the troubleshooting tricks recommended in my computer as well as tips I googled.  For $10.00 I'll pick up another game controller.
Thanks as always,
Jim


----------

